# matched planes for tongue and groove



## yrob (May 26, 2008)

I just received today a pair of matched tongue and groove planes. Made by Marten Doschen in New York. Perfect condition, sharp blades. Its set to cut a 1/4" tongue centered on a 7/8" stock.










I had 3/4" at hand so I tried it on that. Worked pretty well, but of course the tongue is not centeredl. Took me a while to get used to setting the planes so that they cut just right. Now, they swich through the oak (with a bit of mutton tally ) and produce a reasonably tight tongue and groove joint.










My joint is not perfect because I have yet to refine my technique. If you do not keep the plane perfectly perpendicular to the face, the tongue is of course not square… Nevertheless, it is tight enough to hold well and leave room for wood expansion. (the tongue does not go all the way down the groove, a bit of room is left)


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow very nice, enjoy them! Hollows and Rounds a real art of the past for sure in for making moldings. But you are a handtools person it looks, as am I. Really enjoyed the Mallet and Oak Dovetailed box….really nice work!
Best holiday wishes to you and yours!


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Those are some very cool planes. I have the Stanley 48 that I use for tongue and grooves and it's a lot of fun to use, but I don't find myself needing to use it all that often. I need to fine more uses for that operation! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

Am I weird that I love the sound the plane makes as it slides down a board rolling our a long ribbon? I just have one little problem - - I haven't perfected the technique yet LOL :} ! ! !


----------

